# sauger at the Greenup dam ?



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

is the cold and rainy weather getting them going ? I'm off wed and thurs , think the water will be sky high by then ? thanks


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we have been getting sauger and walleye at greenup for about 4 weeks now


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

water levels by tomorrow ? any guess ?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

35 ' and rising. Check the "Sticky" thread above for forecast links


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Fished 3 days this weekend, had limits of nice ones 13-17 inches Sun and Mon, water is coming waaay up though it looks like. Almost 43' by Fri

Seems like there are a lot more little ones than last year, must have been a really good spawn last year. Looks great for the future.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=gnuk2&hydro_type=0


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

jastew said:


> Fished 3 days this weekend, had limits of nice ones 13-17 inches Sun and Mon,
> Seems like there are a lot more little ones than last year, must have been a really good spawn last year. Looks great for the future.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

We were catching them on jigging spoons and jig/minnows


----------

